# Requiring Voice Script Writers for various 40K projects!



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

To the Heresy Online Community...

I need competent script writers to design unit lines voice actors will speak for in-game use with various near-completed Dawn of War mod projects.

You MUST know the War40k faction in-question and be committed to building accurate voice script lines for specific unit types. I have a group of voice actors waiting on lines you will be putting together. 

The following War40k factions need voice lines made for each unit:

*Space Marines*
*Blood Ravens* -- *35%* Done
*Crimson Fists* -- *15%* Done
*Imperial Fists* -- *15%* Done
*Iron Hands* -- *40%* Done
*Raven Guard* -- *85%* Done
*Red Scorpions* -- *0%* Done
*Salamanders* -- *25%* Done

--These are now done!
*Black Templars* 
*Blood Angels*
*Dark Angels*
*Fallen Angels* 
*Legion of the Damned* 
*Space Wolves: 13th Company* 
*Ultramarines* 
*White Scars*

*Chaos*
*Alpha Legion* -- *30%* Done
*Black Legion* -- *30%* Done
*Night Lords* -- *10%* Done
*Red Corsairs* -- *10%* Done
*Traitor (Imperial Guard) Legion* -- *90%* Done

--These are now done!
*Death Guard* 
*Emperors Children* 
*Iron Warriors* 
*Thousand Sons* 
*World Eaters* 
*Word Bearers* 

*Imperial Guard*
*Catachans* -- *85%* Done

--These are now done!
*Cadian/His Righteous* 
*Death Korps of Krieg*
*Elysians*
*Mordians*
*PDF Guard*
*Praetorians*
*Tallarn* 
*Valhallans*
*Vostroyans*

*Eldar*
--These are now done!
*Craftworld - 5 Branches*
*Harlequins* 

*Tau*
--These are now done!
*Farsight Enclaves - 5 branches* 

*Orks*
--These are now done!
*Armageddon - 6 branches* 

Please come forth immediately if you know any or more of the above War40k factions VERY WELL and are able to write out 30-40 voice lines per unit. I will ensure your efforts are credited when the project goes out the door to the public. 

*NOTE*: If you know of any voice actors who can make recordings to their PC by acting out various personalities, units, or squads in War40k I'd be VERY INTERESTED in speaking with you.

Thanks Heresy Online community!!


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

i may possibly be able to do black templars
ill come back to u with some ideas if thats ok


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually you might want to check THIS BT LIST as it shows whats done and whats to do. Further, any feedback from any of the BT units would be helpful. We've had a few BT TT players go thru unfortunately not finishing the list so I am looking for others to help.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Also added Fallen Angels and White Scars to the list. Anyone who are interested in helping out would be massively appreciated!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Any takers  War40k Voice actors or script writers sought!


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

i can do voice work for the Death Korps, i have an actual gas mask too if you need it muffled, drop me a PM about this, id love to voice act for ya


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

First post updated.

Essentially, we need help with:

Fallen Angels
White Scars
Orks

And these are nearly done:

World Eaters
Death Korps Of Krieg

The rest I think we are good.

If anyone knows of any good voice actors who would love for the first time to bring various War40k characters/units/squads to life please let them contact me!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

We're moving along..

First post updated..

I am looking for the following War40k voice script writers for the factions/chapters:

Fallen Angels
White Scars
Orks
Death Korps of Krieg

I could also use some people who know the Word Bearers and Vahallans as well. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I would be willing to write lines for Valhallans and Death corps for you. Just tell me what you need.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Initiate.. I'll send you a PM..

Not sure why these forums never email auto-notified me :|


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i know valhallans pretty well. gimme a shout


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks KF!

So right now we mostly need help for:

White Scars
Orks
Word Bearers

I think out of everything Orks by far we need the most scripting help! If anyone knows a good Ork player who can script/write voice lines for them we would be absolutely appreciative to the community. Thank you Heresy team!


----------



## CIN0T3 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey you can always contact local call centers and places like that for people with voice talent, hell i live in edmonton where BioWare hq is, and my friends uncle works thier i could ask how they get voice actors and stuff.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

> hey you can always contact local call centers and places like that for people with voice talent, hell i live in Edmonton where BioWare HQ is, and my friends uncle works their i could ask how they get voice actors and stuff.


That would be most generous of you. My concern is that such voice actors will want some sort of monetary compensation to which I cannot provide: all my existing actors do this for love and art of War40k because its never been done before (giving voices to War40k units/squads to which have never had one). So we come at this peace-meal: not for financial gain. I do this out of passion for War40k and modding Dawn of War 1. Its worked for 5+ years now.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok we're further moving (updated first post!!)

Need script writers for the following the most:

White Scars
Orks
Word Bearers
Valhallans

Also, if you know any voice actors who would love to act our various War40k characters then send them my way!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah, surprised to see ya here thudo. Can't help with the voice acting stuff, but I wish you luck.

Katie D


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Katie.. I tend to be everywhere getting various DoW1 projects done (as you'll see in the first post here). I do more than just AI for obvious reasons..


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Now added Praetorians to the list to be voice scripted. Please step forward if you wish to help out! Really appreciate it.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

List is updated once more.

Word Bearers are all done now. 

We really need help with:

White Scars
Praetorians
Valhallans

Fallen Angels are almost complete (have a colleague working on this exclusively).

These are so close to completion I just need a few done each and we're complete:

Death Korps of Krieg
Tau Enclaves
Craftworld Eldar
Orks -- this should be done real soon so I think we're ok with help here.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok everyone.. First post updated..

We really need voice-scripting help with..

White Scars
Praetorians
Valhallans
Eldar
Tau

Also, any voice actors please come forth -- this is an amazing opportunity to finally bring many War40k characters and personalities to life.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like my voice much, but I do get other people saying they like it; I have 9 years' experience as a radio DJ and I've done live roleplay - i.e. involving using your voice in a roleplaying fashion a LOT - for 12 years. I'm UK-based, but this project does sound interesting; I always find myself saying the lines of characters out loud when I'm writing fiction (see my sig) to make sure the dialogue flows correctly, and acting out 40K stuff is always fun.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Fantastic Svart.. PM Sent!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

If your looking for more voices I record regularly at my home studio and have plenty of RP experience in the voice department.

I specialize in demonic voices etc, but also do standard speaking.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Arcane.. PM sent!

Ok looking for script writers who have decent codex/fluff knowledge of the following War40k factions.. examples of what scripts need to be built for:

*Space Marines*
Raven Guard Marine Squad
Red Scorpion Marine Squad
Salamanders Marine Squad

*Chaos*
Alpha Legion Marine Squad
Black Legion Marine Squad

*Imperial Guard*
Veteran Squad (Grenadier with Flamer/Shotgun/Melta upgrades)
Deathworld Veterans (Catachan Jungle Fighters)
Ratling Snipers
Culexus Assassin

Anyone interested?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I am unfortunately not able to help as I do not have any means of recording my voice otherwise I would give it a shot. May I ask which mod this is going towards?


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

> I am unfortunately not able to help as I do not have any means of recording my voice otherwise I would give it a shot. May I ask which mod this is going towards?


Wombat.. you don't have to be a voice actor as we could benefit from your scripting writing skills. Interested? 

As for which Mod? First page of this thread is for all specific mod faction projects. The latest need is for generic voice scripts for a large balance mod in DoW1 called Firestorm over Kronos which has all these units not specifically under a specific faction/chapter/regimental umbrella.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

First post updated.. lots of progress as you can see.

Now we're down to White Scars, Praetorians, and some Valhallans although we mostly need White Scars and Praetorian help! Also looking for generic Space Marine and Chaos scripts.. please apply.

Voice actors are also desperately needed!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

What voice actors do you need? 

I wish I would have seen this sooner. I could have found someone to help me record my voice(s) and get them on to a computer. I can do several different voices. People are always telling me I should be on radio or something.

I'll have to see if any of students have voice recording machines or experience putting voice onto the computer.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you talking about command and response script lines? I`m willing to help. Give me an answer and I`ll list my email.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

PMs sent to both of you -- thank you!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Update..

Looking for help with the following to write scripts for:

White Scars
Praetorians
Valhallans

And generic units for the following factions:

Space Marine
Chaos Space Marines
Imperial Guard
Orks

And as always, voice actors are desperately needed!

Thanks Heresy Community!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

How is this as the voice for a chaos guy? I made it with Morphvox pro about 20 minutes ago? Just on the off chance you think it's any good and/or use it, I don't always have a lot of time on my hands but would try my best to record whatever is needed to the deadline. I can also to an extent do Tau


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoah the initial laugh was kind of.... off but the "None can stand before the power of chaos." was AWSOME!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That entire thing was freaking badass. Wow. You should *totally* work for the FoK team.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats why Murdock is helping me so it gets to FoK also. It all comes full circle don't worry.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking for War40k script writers for:

White Scars
Praetorians

..as well as generic SM, CSM, and Imperial Guard.

Anyone with knowledge of the following chapters please come forth:

*Space Marines*
Blood Ravens
Crimson Fists
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Raven Guard
Red Scorpions
Salamanders

*Chaos Space Marines*
Alpha Legion
Black Legion
Red Corsairs
Night Lords

*Imperial Guard*
Various.. Need scripts for Creed, Master Vox to Stormhammer and Imperator Titan.

Also looking for voice actors too.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok everyone.. need some serious creative writing here.

I need two spottings done each for the following factions:

*SECTION A*
*Space Marines*
Black Templars
Dark Angels
Fallen Angels
Legion of the Damned
Space Wolves: 13th Company
UltraMarines
White Scars

*Chaos Marines*
Death Guard
Emperors Children
Iron Warriors
Thousand Sons
Word Bearers
World Eaters

*Imperial Guard*
Death Korps of Krieg
Praetorians
Tallarn
Valhallans

*Other*
Eldar Craftworld
Eldar Harlequins
Orks Armageddon
Tau Enclaves

..so when each of the above spots the following on the battlefield:

*SECTION B*
Alpha Legion
Black Legion
Night Lords
Red Corsairs

Blood Ravens
Crimson Fists
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Raven Guard
Red Scorpions
Salamanders

Catachan
Last Chancers/13th Penal Legion
Tanith First & Only (Gaunt's Ghosts)

*Examples what is required:*

When Ultramarines spots the following its scripted as follows:

Dark Angels
This is treason, son of Lion El’Jonson!
No one stands above the Emperor’s duty, not even you, Dark Angel.

Word Bearers
Piety is turned to poison in the hands of the heretic.
Word Bearer! For Calth and Istvaan, I will see him die!

Praetorian
Can you not learn, Praetorian? you will either yield or die.
Disarm and disperse, rabble amateurs.

Tyranids
Tyranid hive bio-monstrosities! This area is infested beyond redemption.
Vengeance for Prandium and Tarsis Ultra!… vengeance for the First Company! [pronounced "Pran-dee-um"]
The tyranids are a monstrous foe and we will be sorely pressed to defeat them.

So take a single group from *SECTION A* then write two spotting voices based on *SECTION B*.

*Note:*
If you are unaware what certain factions or chapters/regiments/etc are in the War40k universe use these real cool resource sites:
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Warhammer_40k_Wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Warhammer_40,000
http://wiki.reliccommunity.com/Main_Page

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

No one?

Essentially, from the above list pick a faction from *SECTION A* like, for example, UltraMarines, and then have them spot for those they find off *SECTION B* as follows:

Black Legion
Brothers! Let us cleanse Abaddon's heretics once and for all!
For Codex! For Guilliman! For Sigismund! Perish this Legion, forever!

Catachans
Jungle Fighters.. they know not for whom they toil.
Catachan saboteurs, my lord! Shall we dispatch them from their forest hiding spots?

So UltraMarines is voicing the above making a two comments for each faction/chapter/regiment it finds in SECTION B. 

So if its fine. Pick a group from *SECTION A* to work on. 

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Still looking for help scripting for..

*Faction Scripting*
Praetorians
White Scars

*Generic Scripting*
Space Marine
Chaos Space Marines
Imperial Guard

*Remaining Spotting voices*
Tau

Further, any voice actors always welcome!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Check first post. We're really moving along.

We mainly need Imperial Guard help now especially:

Praetorians
Elysians
PDF Guard

Mordians and Vostroyans would be a nice bonus if we got some people to help here. Thanks community! 

Also need SM, CSM, and Imp Guard script writers too. Very important as well.

And as always.. any voice actors please step forward!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

White Scars all complete now. Really need Imperial Guard scripters as per list. SM/CSM scripters also nice to have


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok looking for Blood Angel players for immediate script writing! Seems the BA project's script list needed revamping so I really sincerely need some Blood Angel script writers! 

Of course, looking for Elysian, Praetorian, Vostroyan, and other SM.CSM, and Imperial Guard scripts. All are welcome!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I can get together scripts for any Imperial guard race. I'm pretty competent with knowledge and atmosphere for them all. Would be happy to help


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Shoot.. PM Sent!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Elsewhere.. Update!

Elysians are now getting smartly done (Thanks Shoot!)

So that leaves..

Blood Angels
PDF Guard
Praetorians
Vostroyans

And any generic SM, CSM, and Imperial Guard would be massively helpful.

Also, as always, any voice actors always welcome.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

How comes the FoK AI?


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Katie.. no worries on the FoK AI.. I update Meloo and Baz all the time. Don't worry: its being handled but I update those two on my continuing progress. Its a toil as FoK project keeps changing and adding more challenges for me.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Elysians and Blood Angels are both nearly done! 

Vostroyans could use some help!

However..

I seriously need scripting assistance with the following:

*Space Marines*
Blood Ravens
Crimson Fists
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Raven Guard
Red Scorpions
Salamanders

*Chaos Space Marines*
Alpha Legion
Black Legion
Night Lords
Red Corsairs

*Imperial Guard*
Various squad types (ie. Penal Legionnaires)
Various Imperial Navy aircraft (ie. Thunderbolt Heavy Fighter)
Various vehicles (ie. Colossus, Leman variants, and Super Heavies like StormLord or Capitol Imperialis)

For all of the above, its not a lot of work but its rewarding to do.

And.. as always.. Voice Actors always welcome. 

Thanks community!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Update..

Blood Angels are ALL DONE and both Imperial Guard Elysians and Vostroyan are nearly complete.

We still seriously need scriptwriters for those factions mentioned above.

Please apply..

Voice Actors also welcome!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Thud, got meself some time tomorrow. Is there a template and example you could provide so I can cover the bases for the units etc?


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Vaz.. check your PM.. Bah.. Forums never auto-notified me of a response. Grr...


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok updated first post..

We're pretty much done Vostroyans but stalled on last two remaining Elysian units.

The others we need some serious scripters:

*Space Marines*
Blood Ravens
Crimson Fists
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Raven Guard
Red Scorpions
Salamanders

*Chaos Space Marines*
Alpha Legion
Black Legion
Night Lords
Red Corsairs

*Imperial Guard *
Catachans

Please apply asap!

We also are always looking for committed voice actors.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Update..

Check first post.. 

We only have two more *Elysian* units to do but have been stuck on those two for months.  

As noted in the last message, we need script writers for any of the above. Please apply!

Of course, this is an excellent chance to voice act as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i can help with the alpha leigon i cant do all of them but i know them pretty well and there epic stuff like "i am aplharius" i can always research the rest


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Aboytervigon.. PM sent!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey again Thudo,

I can do Alpha Legion and Iron Hands if you still need help


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Fantastic, Initiate! So glad to hear from you once more. PM sent to you!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Another update... 

First post updated!

Vostroyans are now COMPLETE! 

We're still desperately looking for script writers for the following factions:

*Space Marines*
Blood Ravens
Crimson Fists
Imperial Fists
Iron Hands
Raven Guard
Red Scorpions
Salamanders

*Chaos Space Marines*
Black Legion
Night Lords
Red Corsairs

*Imperial Guard*
Catachans

Also, always looking for voice actors to help out bring War40k to life!! Thanks all!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**UPDATE**

Change from first post (as it cannot be edited now)..

*Space Marines*
*Blood Ravens* -- *45%* Done
*Crimson Fists* -- *20%* Done
*Imperial Fists* -- *20%* Done
*Iron Hands* -- *50%* Done
*Raven Guard* -- *95%* Done
*Red Scorpions* -- *0%* Done
*Salamanders* -- *80%* Done

--These are now done!
*Black Templars* 
*Blood Angels*
*Dark Angels*
*Fallen Angels* 
*Legion of the Damned* 
*Space Wolves: 13th Company* 
*Ultramarines* 
*White Scars*
*MISC Space Marine assets*

*Chaos*
*Alpha Legion* -- *60%* Done
*Black Legion* -- *30%* Done
*Night Lords* -- *20%* Done
*Red Corsairs* -- *10%* Done
*Traitor (Imperial Guard) Legion* -- *93%* Done

--These are now done!
*Death Guard* 
*Emperors Children* 
*Iron Warriors* 
*Thousand Sons* 
*World Eaters* 
*Word Bearers* 

*Imperial Guard*
*Last Chancers/Penal Legion* -- *35%* Done
*Tanith First and Only/Gaunts Ghosts* -- *60%* Done

--These are now done!
*Cadian/His Righteous* 
*Catachans*
*Death Korps of Krieg*
*Elysians*
*Mordians*
*PDF Guard*
*Praetorians*
*Tallarn* 
*Valhallans*
*Vostroyans*
*MISC Imperial Guard assets*

*Eldar*
--These are now done!
*Craftworld - 5 Branches*
*Harlequins* 

*Tau*
--These are now done!
*Farsight Enclaves - 5 branches* 

*Orks*
--These are now done!
*Armageddon - 6 branches* 

***PLEASE*** check the above list of this message for those Space Marine and Chaos Space Marine still requiring help! 

We sincerely could use your help.

Also we are ALWAYS looking for any aspiring or ambitious voice actors! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**EARLY-MONTH UPDATE**

**PLEASE** see first post of this thread for those Space Marine, Chaos Space Marine, and two remaining Imperial Guard regiments still needing the community's help!

In summary.. we need help with: 

*Space Marines*
*Blood Ravens* -- *45%* Done
*Crimson Fists* -- *20%* Done
*Imperial Fists* -- *20%* Done
*Iron Hands* -- *60%* Done
*Raven Guard* -- *97%* Done
*Red Scorpions* -- *0%* Done
*Salamanders* -- *90%* Done

*Chaos*
*Alpha Legion* -- *60%* Done
*Black Legion* -- *30%* Done
*Blood Pact* -- *90%* Done
*Night Lords* -- *60%* Done
*Red Corsairs* -- *10%* Done
*Traitor (Imperial Guard) Legion* -- *95%* Done

*Imperial Guard*
*Last Chancers/Penal Legion* -- *35%* Done
*Tanith First and Only/Gaunts Ghosts* -- *80%* Done

We're making some minor progress but we desperately need your assistance!

Blood Pact was also added but we're almost done there.

Anything less than 30% needs help real badly (ie. Red Scorpions and Red Corsairs). 

Voice actors always welcome!! We seriously could use your help!


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd love to give a shot at Red Scorpions if that's ok with you, or the Night Lords


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**April 1st UPDATE** (no joking though)

*Iron Hands* and *Tanith/Gaunts Ghosts* are both NOW Complete! 

Below are the ones still needing your scripting help!

*Space Marines*
*Blood Ravens* -- *50%* Done
*Crimson Fists* -- *20%* Done
*Imperial Fists* -- *30%* Done
*Raven Guard* -- *97%* Done -- minor work needed.
*Red Scorpions* -- *5%* Done

*Chaos*
*Alpha Legion* -- *70%* Done
*Black Legion* -- *30%* Done
*Red Corsairs* -- *10%* Done
*Traitor (Imperial Guard) Legion* -- *95%* Done -- minor work needed.

*Imperial Guard*
*Last Chancers/Penal Legion* -- *45%* Done
* Need a Malcador Infernus scripted also.

*Eldar*
Need some people to write voice scripts for such units as Shadow Spectres, Hornet/Wasp Walkers, and the Lynx/Warp Hunter Skimmers.

We're making some minor progress but we desperately need your assistance with the above!!

*Voice actors* always welcome!! We seriously could use your help!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't mind doing some voice overs, if you need anything specific let me know.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Jezlad .. PM sent your way!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**June 23rd UPDATE**

*Red Corsairs* are NOW Complete! 

Below are the ones still needing your scripting help!

*Space Marines*
*Blood Ravens* -- *50%* Done
*Crimson Fists* -- *75%* Done
*Imperial Fists* -- *50%* Done
*Red Scorpions* -- *85%* Done

*Chaos*
*Alpha Legion* -- *90%* Done
*Black Legion* -- *30%* Done

*Imperial Guard*
*Last Chancers/Penal Legion* -- *70%* Done
* Need both a Malcador Infernus and Cassius Armoured Transport scripted also.

*Eldar*
Need some people to write voice scripts for such units as Shadow Spectres+Exarch, Corsair Heavy Weapons, Wraithseer, Wasp Assault Walkers, and the Hornet/Lynx/Warp Hunter Skimmers.

We're making some minor progress but we desperately need your assistance with the above!!

*Voice actors* always welcome!! We seriously could use your help! 

*Quick Note*
Also.. to showcase some of the art the team is doing which many of the voice scripts will go to check out *THIS LINK*. This gentleman is doing some incredible 3d work which will go into the projects to which many of the voice scripts are being written for. Please offer your kind support.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I would help you with voice acting if I knew how to get into it and actually do the recording stuffs... >.< Lol!~ Let me know if you need a female voice and I could probably ask around and figure stuff out.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind giving it a shot. Go easy on me though i'm a noob to this. Anything that you think could benefit from a british accent.
I do a mean grumpy english hobo that could work well with the penal legionairies.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

@Arumichic -- we still have need of some female voicing soon. Most of the female VAs were busy last fall but all that work is complete. 

@ Grimzag -- thank you for offering. Yes we need actors RiGHT NOW for Tanith/Gaunt's Ghosts and the upcoming Penal Legions. Of course.. all this being net-new voicing as no one has really heard a Catachan or Gaunts Ghost or Penal Legionnaire actually speak let alone in a PC game before so we're diving into new territory. Interested in auditioning? Send me a PM and we can discuss.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**Aug 27th UPDATE**

Both *Alpha Legion* and *Last Chancers/Penal Legion* are NOW Complete! 

Blood Ravens is nearly done and will be complete in a few weeks so we're doing superbly there.

We are now down to the final chapter still needing your scripting help!

*Chaos*
*Black Legion* -- *40%* Done

We're now in the home stretch! 

Since starting this back in Sept'09 we've overcome huge logistical challenges and superseded all expectations. As a community, you came together and did the impossible: to put a voice to one which has never had one. Bravo community! 

*Voice actors* always welcome!! We seriously could use your help! 

*Quick Note*
Also.. to showcase some of the art the team is doing which many of the voice scripts will go to check out *THIS LINK*. This gentleman is doing some incredible 3d work which will go into the projects to which many of the voice scripts are being written for. Please offer your kind support.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to see this project is almost done.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if you had dark eldar on there id help but alas, you dont! 

cant wait to see this project, in any case.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**Sept 22th UPDATE**

Both *Blood Ravens* and *Black Legion* are NOW Complete! 

Project is now *OFFICIALLY CLOSED* after starting this journey back in Sept'2009. 

We will be unofficially working on *Harakoni Warhawks*, and both *all Primarchs and Necromunda units*. We will add those here to the first post as we progress.

We're also making GREAT STRIDES with the voicing having done more than half now!

As summary.. since we cannot edit the first post here is everything done:

*Space Marines*
--These are now done!
*Black Templars* 
*Blood Angels*
*Blood Ravens*
*Crimson Fists*
*Dark Angels*
*Fallen Angels* 
*Imperial Fists*
*Iron Hands*
*Legion of the Damned* 
*Raven Guard*
*Red Scorpions*
*Salamanders*
*Space Wolves: 13th Company* 
*Ultramarines* 
*White Scars*
*MISC Space Marine assets*

*Chaos*
--These are now done!
*Alpha Legion*
*Black Legion* 
*Blood Pact*
*Death Guard* 
*Emperors Children* 
*Iron Warriors* 
*Night Lords*
*Red Corsairs*
*Thousand Sons* 
*Traitor (Imperial Guard) Legion*
*World Eaters* 
*Word Bearers* 

*Imperial Guard*
--These are now done!
*Cadian/His Righteous* 
*Catachans*
*Death Korps of Krieg*
*Elysians*
*Last Chancers/Penal Legion*
*Mordians*
*PDF Guard*
*Praetorians*
*Tallarn* 
*Tanith First and Only/Gaunts Ghosts*
*Valhallans*
*Vostroyans*
*MISC Imperial Guard assets*

*Eldar*
--These are now done!
*Craftworld - 5 Branches*
*Harlequins* 

*Tau*
--These are now done!
*Farsight Enclaves - 5 branches* 

*Orks*
--These are now done!
*Armageddon - 6 branches* 

Thanks so *VERY MUCH* to everyone over the last 2 years who helped make this dream happen.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

i can help with the world eaters.


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**Nov 20th UPDATE**

*Harakoni Warhawks* are now all scripted! Now we're working to complete all of *Adeptus Mechanicus*.

What we really need are *VOICE ACTORS* who love anything War40k, are committed to getting voices recorded in a timely manner, and have a decent recording setup (based on audition). 

There is no real requirement for accents but the 'always-in-demand' accents are generic N. American, English, and Russian. 

This is a COMMUNITY EFFORT so please let us know! We have ALL THE SCRIPTS done now but need the voices to turn them into legend!

@Kharn - Scripting-wise or voicing? We're all done with World Eaters, both scripting AND voicing. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thudo (Dec 30, 2009)

**Dec 08th UPDATE**

*Adeptus Mechanicus* are now all scripted! 

In future, we'll be scripting all the living (and perhaps dead) *Primarchs* as well as an army of *Necromunda* units. 
As of this writing, half of the Primarchs are all written so we only have the Chaos ones to do. 

We're still looking for *VOICE ACTORS* who love anything War40k, are committed to getting voices recorded in a timely manner, and have a decent recording setup (based on audition). 

The 'always-in-demand' accents are generic N. American, English/British, and Russian. 

This is a COMMUNITY EFFORT so please let us know! We have ALL THE SCRIPTS done now but need the voices to turn them into legend!

*Bonus*: If you wish to track our overall workflow progress keep watching *THIS*!

Thanks everyone!


----------

